# Welches Linux ist das "beste"?



## GErD (2. April 2003)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen welches das "beste" Linux ist?
(RedHat, SuSE, Mandrake)

thx


----------



## Christian Fein (2. April 2003)

Keins ist das beste.

Gegenfrage was willst du mit deinem Linux machen?
Desktopsystem - Server - Router ... ? 

Erst wenn ich das weiss kann ich dir eine "empfehlung" geben, welche aber ebenso kein Anspruch auf korrektheit hat.


----------



## JoelH (2. April 2003)

*hmm,*

das ist einfach eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Christoph (2. April 2003)

Holy nutzt die MAC version von linux ^^


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

Also über die "beste" lässt sich wirklich streiten, ich
glaub da gabs auch schon Threads drüber?!

Würd mal behaupten zum Anfang sind SuSE oder RedHat die
Distributionen die am einfachsten sind bzw. mit denen
man am Anfang am wenigsten Probleme hat.

...manchmal wünschte ich ich wäre bei SuSE belieben, aber
wenn Debian erstmal ein bißchen läuft will man ja auch
nicht mehr hergeben =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Christian Fein (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *Holy nutzt die MAC version von linux ^^
> 
> *



du wirst sterben, was erzählst du den 
leuten im channel ich hätte einen ipod?


----------



## Christoph (2. April 2003)

Oh Oh


----------



## GErD (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Keins ist das beste.
> 
> Gegenfrage was willst du mit deinem Linux machen?
> ...



ich brauche ein Desktopsystem. windows nervt. stürzt am tag min 5 mal ab bei mir.

ich wollts parallel laufen lassen. win4games linux4worx

bin einsteiger in sachen linux.
*Fragen:*
- Welches ist am einfachsten?
- Welches hat am meisten funktionen?
- Kann ich auch mit einem win - emulator win progs benutzten oder geht das nur begrenzt


thx


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (2. April 2003)

Für den Anfang würde ich sagen das SuSE oder RedHat dir sehr gelegen kommen dürften. Sie sind leicht zu installieren und haben je nachdem (Standard oder Professional) ein riesiges Softwarepaket dabei.

Du kannst auch Windows-Programme unter Linux laufen lassen, benötigst hierfür aber den WINE-Emulator (http://www.winehq.com). Dieser kann aber auch nicht alles!

Funktionen haben alle Distributionen, je nachdem was du installiert hast, die gleichen.


----------



## GErD (2. April 2003)

Was kann man denn nicht emulieren?
Was ist der unterschied zwischen SuSE und RedHat? Nur kleinigkeiten oder gibt es auch größere unterschiede?


----------



## Christoph (3. April 2003)

kA was der Unterschied zwischen RedHAt und Suse ist. aber ich rate dir zu SUSE. Ist ja fast einfacher als Windows *g*


----------



## JoelH (3. April 2003)

*hmm,*

@Hochi 
Das ist RedHat auch  

Probier sie beide einfach aus ! Allerdings gibt es AFAIK von SuSE keine ISO, RH bekommste hier http://www.linuxiso.org .

Das was SuSE unter Yast vereiningt findet sich bei RH in einigen Proggies die man in der Konsole startet via redhat-TAB-Taste dann bekommt man eine ganze Auswahl an Konfigprogrammen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. April 2003)

@JOELH

danke für die Linux URL!!!

Greetz Tom


----------



## GErD (3. April 2003)

was ist eigentlich mit mandrake?
ist das besonders schwierig?
oder ist es das schlechteste?
was für ein linux habt ihr?


----------



## Christian Fein (3. April 2003)

Mandrake, Suse und Redhat sind diejenigen Distributionen die mann Leuten empfehlen kann die noch keine Erfahrung mit Linux haben.

Für leute die sich nicht entmutigen lassen und gewollt sind auch per Kommandozeile ihr system zu konfigurieren und administrieren sollten z.b Debian oder Gentoo, Slackware nutzen
Ich selber habe 2 Debian Systeme (Woody & Sarge) laufen und ein RedHat 8


----------



## JoelH (4. April 2003)

*hmm,*

Mandrake stammt von RH ab, ist zwar mittlerweile sehr selbstständig aber dass schöne an RH ist dass die meisten Mdk(Mandrake) rpms auch unter RH laufen 

Joo, also wie Holy schon sagt, Mdk, SuSE und RH nehmen sich nicht viel. Ist reine Geschmacksache. Ich hab meine SuSE mit YAST so oft zerschossen dass ich schon glaubt dasist WIndows, darum bin ich damals von SuSE 7 nach RH 7 gewechselt und seit den äusserst glücklich. Darum laufen bei mir nur  RH Systeme. Ich hab zwar auch schon andere getestet und auch laufen gehabt aber der rote Hut ist halt mein System geblieben.


----------

